# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  А.П. Чехов: Вишневый сад

## TATY

Do you think it's a comedy or a tragedy?

----------


## Lampada

http://www.abc-people.com/data/chehov/o-vsad2-txt.htm

----------


## Красота-то какая

Neither. But it seems to be close to tragedy, because it shows the state of mind in Russia in those times... Indolent, uncertain landlords, their sickly excited offsprings and that insensitive mercenary tradesman. I guess such people were not rare to meet. 
And maybe I'm mistaken. It's been quite a while since I read the play.

----------


## Leof

I agree with *Красота*.
And I believe that when you are a Russian schooler...then Вишнёвый сад is a complete tragedy   ::  . Firstly you have to read the book (usually it goes against your natural instincts), then you have to write a school writing by the book's stuff. Then if your teachers aren't satisfied you have to see the enaction in the theater.
But after a school when you read such books (often in the first time) they appiere as wonderfully written or your most favourite books you ever read! Perhaps, when nobody tryes to explain you what you should think about the book your own true meaning appieres in your reason. Then it can become a comedy, a tragedy or something other.
So I believe.

----------


## Bisquit

There is an opinion that Tolstoy and Dostoevsky shouldn't be studied at school. The argument is that both of them didn't write their novels for teenagers and one should get some expirience in life to comprehend their novels. As for me I couldn't read entirely both "Crime and Punishment" and "Война и мир" since I had an affair with a girl.  ::

----------


## TATY

> I agree with *Красота*.
> And I believe that when you are a Russian schooler...then Вишнёвый сад is a complete tragedy   . Firstly you have to read the book (usually it goes against your natural instincts), then you have to write a school writing by the book's stuff. Then if your teachers aren't satisfied you have to see the enaction in the theater.
> But after a school when you read such books (often in the first time) they appiere as wonderfully written or your most favourite books you ever read! Perhaps, when nobody tryes to explain you what you should think about the book your own true meaning appieres in your reason. Then it can become a comedy, a tragedy or something other.
> So I believe.

 BTW you don't refer to a play as a book. You'd say "Read the play", or "Read the script".

----------


## Leof

I do not understand  ::   I meant we have to read the book with the play inside it. please explain it wider.  ::

----------


## Dusik

> I agree with *Красота*.
> And I believe that when you are a Russian schooler...then Вишнёвый сад is a complete tragedy   . Firstly you have to read the book (usually it goes against your natural instincts), then you have to write a school writing by the book's stuff. Then if your teachers aren't satisfied you have to see the enaction in the theater.
> But after a school when you read such books (often in the first time) they appiere as wonderfully written or your most favourite books you ever read! Perhaps, when nobody tryes to explain you what you should think about the book your own true meaning appieres in your reason. Then it can become a comedy, a tragedy or something other.
> So I believe.

 истину глаголишь 
меня тоже классика еще со школы утомляла. а вот теперь... постарела, поумнела, и многие вещи становится интересно перечитывать просто так, для души. _
хотя признаюсь: часто, очень часто для души я все-таки выбираю бульварное чтиво_  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> _
> хотя признаюсь: часто, очень часто для души я все-таки выбираю бульварное чтиво_

 ну, так и станет твоя душа - бульварной!!!   ::  шучу... шучу...   ::

----------


## Dusik

> Originally Posted by Dusik  _
> хотя признаюсь: часто, очень часто для души я все-таки выбираю бульварное чтиво_    ну, так и станет твоя душа - бульварной!!!   шучу... шучу...

   ::

----------


## Lampada

The Cherry Orchard, Anton Chekhov, 1904

----------

